# Rv Converter



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When shore power is plugged into your OB, does the converter run non-stop even if no DC appliances are in use and battery is full? Is there any sensor or limiter circuitry to turn off the converter when DC power is not needed?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The converter is a 3 stage and there will be a small current flow at all times. It depends on the state of charge on the battery and will auto switch between the different voltage and current output modes..


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is another good resource which has some good info on how the converter works....click here.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Here is another good resource which has some good info on how the converter works....click here.


12 volt side of life is a good read but it is not correct on the converter discussion as it relates to the WFCO converters installed in our trailers. The 12 volt side of life talks about the old style single stage converter and would refer to ours as a battery charger. It is actually both.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Here is another good resource which has some good info on how the converter works....click here.


12 volt side of life is a good read but it is not correct on the converter discussion as it relates to the WFCO converters installed in our trailers. The 12 volt side of life talks about the old style single stage converter and would refer to ours as a battery charger. It is actually both.
[/quote]

Yes, you are correct, but it does go on to discuss the 3 stage converter battery charger.....

Yes it does refer to it as a battery charger... just noticed that article was last updated in 2002 - so its pretty basic....In our Outback, we have a 8955 WFCO - here is that manual and there is some info on the operation.


----------

